# 4wd and LSD warning lights on?



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

The other day my 4wd and lsd warning lights stayed on when I started the car. I switched off and restarted and they went out.. Today I went out the same thing except this time they have stayed on after restarting the car again.. I have and R33 GTR V-spec. Can someone please tell me what these lights mean. I hope it's nothing major as I am dropping it at the dyno tomorrow!

Thank you
Lee


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine does exactly the same minus the a-lsd bit, it's not a vspec.
It happened only 2-3 times over a period of 8 months and it didn't worried me to much because restarting the engine always sorts it.

When I didn't notice it the other day and tried to pull out of petrol station car immediately felt strange, sort of heavy steering too and 4wd acting weird when I was maneuvering between cars on station. Restart and all fine.
Curious what that could be...

Radek


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm Me too! Went out again when I pulled on the drive on the way home!? I am guessing it is nothing serious but none the less would like to know! Maybe a bit of water has got into something with the heavy rain??

Lee


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

My 32 does exactly the same thing when not used very often. I have been told it could be low battery power when starting the car that is having this effect. If I use the car everyday it does not happen, so it does seem that a well charged battery deals with it? Are your batteries coming to the end of their usefull lives?


.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

You may be right, car was parked for nearly a week, I had to drive it to work yesterday and today, it happened this afternoon. I will check battery voltage on commander tomorrow morning.
And it was raining, something could get soaked


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Mine used to do that occasionally, / In fact the only time I have ever smacked my goddy was when the 2wd light was on and I didnt notice, and it was in 2wd ....And it caught me out.
I got bollocked one day from the MNZ steward at a track day for coming to a complete stop on the track, and restarting the car to reset it ti awd....

Its never done it since I changed the ecu to d-jetro (not saying this is the solution in everycase, just saying what happened with mine)


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

The next time the lights come on, check the 4wd ecu in the trunk. There is a LED that flashes a fault code. Then you can look it up in the service manual.


----------



## Wheeler (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine to, have you tried doing the ATTESA diags?


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

It doesn't look like it's low voltage issue, bang on 12v this morning before I started the engine


----------



## marknjayne (Jan 8, 2005)

check all your fuses,mine blew a fuse and did this,replaced the fuse and sorted


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

marknjayne said:


> check all your fuses,mine blew a fuse and did this,replaced the fuse and sorted


Blown fuse would make the problem permanent, not occasional


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

they get water in them from the rear wiper washer pipe too, check the pipe for the rear washers has not fallen off,they then dribble straight on the ecu for the 4wd, trust me .lol


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay.. In the boot which is the 4wd ECU!? I know I have/had a small leak somewhere in the boot and it was coming in through the screw holes fixing the rear trim so it could be water or a fousty connection from previous water.. Battery is practically new.. But will check the voltage as I don't drive it a lot.. After it was out again last night driving home it has been on all day today!

What is the little tiny electric box in the boot about 60mm square? has 1 small plug to it? 

Is the 4WD and LSD system linked on the V-spec?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Last time I had this issue it turned out I was low on fluid for ATTESA (filler/level on drivers side of boot) and once topped (<500mL) up I didn't get the issue again.

Also look at this thread, which has more detail on what Rockabilly was talking about and how to fix 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/37449-help-4wd-lsd-lights-dash-r33.html


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

was your speedo working when then lights came on. I had a problem with a faults speedo (which conditions speed for all the cars electronics). The only way i could fix it was to bang the instrument cluster and the needle would somtimes work.

If i didnt bother then im sure both the hicas and 4wd lights would come on after a few miles of driving. Also the steering is speed sensitive and would become heavier at slow speed if there was no speed signal.. 

Might help you narrow things down


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok ive had this problem with mine, And its not nice when the back steps out when you dont think its going too. lol 

Right i have a JL amp in the boot witha pioneer headunit.. Now i have had to restart the car many a time to get the lights to go out, 
But two weeks ago i found something, If i turn the headunit off so the amp dont come on all the light stay off. But if i turn the headunit back on.. then all the lights come back on.. Now if the amp is off the car hasnt been started for a week so thought i would go out and start it today for 15 mins, The lights are still out  so i think it might have something to do with that. 
But mine does have a boost leak and didnt know if that was playing a part in it.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks guy's no lights again today!?
Will wait and see tomorrow!
Speedo seems to be okay. Although I did notice as I pulled away today the needle looked like it stayed at 0 for a moment then jumped up when I hit about 8mph? Thought is was my imagination.. Will keep an eye on that too.

Cheers
Le


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok mine still doing it so its not the amp 

Il have to try look at the rear wiper pipe as i did clear the crap out of the pipe a wile ago.. emmm..


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine has not done it since it hasn't been raining.. So I guess it means water is likely to be getting in somewhere.. Can someone post a pic of which the HICAS ECU is please as I don't have the service book and from memory I have 3 or 4 electrical boxes in the back there? one is the OEM stereo amp I know.

Will have to just wait and see if it does it again!

Lee


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

It's happened to me on my R32 turned out to be the pressure switch on the ATTESA pump


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok well ive left it for a week to make shore its right. 
But mine was the Throttle position sensor i moved it when i put a new plenum on. So i went out and had a play moved it a bit, now it hasnt come on for a week.


----------

